# Arousing movies to watch with your spouse



## mightymouse (Sep 23, 2021)

I would appreciate collective wisdom of this wonderful place. And my apologies for my clumsy language as I am not a native speaker of English. In brief, could you suggest some arousing movies that I could watch with my wife? 

Here is the story:

My wife and I are working on our intimate life after moving countries, having a child, and setting up our successful business. It's been productive but stressful two years for both of us, which slowed down our sex life. But right now we are done with the stress, and our life, including the sex, is getting back to great again. As our daughter sleeps through the night and is getting old enough to express herself, we no longer feel like exhausted parents, and instead we are gradually turning back into a loving affectionate couple we used to be before the birth of our child. So, all feels good.

Today, my wife told me she just had a dream in which we watched porn together, "to get new ideas", in her own words. It turned me on, and I asked if she wants to give it a try. So we about to give it a try. Here is where I am seeking your input: I looked up some porn, and it looks to me so deprived of genuine emotions, devoid of adequate foreplay (something we both hugely enjoy), and simply rough and fake. Therefore, instead of hard-core porn, I thought of suggesting a sensual erotic movie, or light porn with a plot, or an educational movie about sex for couples. Do you guys have any suggestions of such movies?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well first of all the large majority of porn is total garbage. The amateur stuff is what your looking for. Search “amateur couple” or “cute amateur wife” or something like that. I wish that type of stuff had its own website cause it’s much more interesting and fun to see a couple that really enjoy one another. I really dislike those that treat women like trash .... very off putting. I’m sure someone on this board knows about some app like “Romance Tinder” or “Our Fans” ... (those names are fake)

There is another thing you may check into. I believe it’s called “Better Sex Series” by ... I can’t remember... maybe The Sinclair Institute.

My wife has expressed the same interest a couple times and oddly enough I never get around to setting something up.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Slightly off topic but look up “Hot Couples Yoga” or some variation. Buy it and start doing those Downward Dogs !!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Fifty shades of gray is "light porn". could start off that, and might start up some kinky exploration.

(and yes, i know the bondage community hates this movie, but it IS mainstream)

some other mainstream but kinky movies:
Secretary (2002)
9 1/2 Weeks (1986)
Bound (1996)
Night Porter (1972)
The Notorious Betty Paige (2005)


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

There are some older, main stream movies out there that might be what you are looking for such as:
9 1/2 Weeks
Wild Orchid
Red Shoe Diaries series


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

you guys old timers based on the movie list. this is considered PG13 in today's standards LOOL


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

I know porn never really did it for my wife. When we were younger maybe but not these days. And honestly it depends on the person. I had an ex that would get turned on by horror films. Not because she was twisted and liked blood but her getting scared made her want to cling on to me as we watched. The closeness was a turn on and usually half way through the movie we'd be tearing each others clothes off.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

That red shoes diary crap was pretty good lol

my suggestion is to be careful about the porn. A lot of folks get addicted, it’s overstimulating, and just overall something most people are better off without it in their life.

in steps catholic dad with nooooooooo to porn use. Lol


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> That red shoes diary crap was pretty good lol
> 
> my suggestion is to be careful about the porn. A lot of folks get addicted, it’s overstimulating, and just overall something most people are better off without it in their life.
> 
> in steps catholic dad with nooooooooo to porn use. Lol


I think there is a world of difference between a couple cuddling up to watch some porn together vs some guy spanking alone in the dark all the time because he either can’t get a girlfriend or his wife is too busy seeing what other people are having for dinner on Facebook. 

As full grown adults, I’m sure they have both seen porn before and if they were going to get “addicted” to it, they would have already done so by now.

It’s ok for a married couple to enjoy a little adult entertainment together.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Make your own


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

The Erotic Adventures of Hercules starring Troy McClure

But in all seriousness, just look up any Shannon Tweed or Shannon Whirrey movie from the 90s


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Something New is a 2006 mainstream movie (I will not endorse porn) that has a nice romance with some nice steam in a couple of scenes.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Make your own


Only if your partner is up for it. I did once, it was fun. When we broke up, we destroyed it. Still friends so it's good. But I've dated other women who would tell me to go to hell if I ever asked to make a movie.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Be careful trying to learn new things from hardcore porn. It is designed to make the person watching it get off as quick as possible and rarely translates into a great experience for a couple trying to imitate it. 

There is some near porn on Netflix. 365 Days and Milf are a couple. And if you want insight into behind the scenes in porn, check out Rocco.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Google could answer your question.

That said my wife and I have watched the following together, and thought they were okay with some being very good, albeit sometimes disturbing.

Romance 1999
Secretary 2002
An Old Mistress 2007
Leap Year 2010
Nymphomaniac Volume I and II 2013
White Lily 2016

That said The Battle of Britain (1969), is also worth a look since there is a cute PG bedroom scene 1hr, 15min, 45sec in, with Susannah York and Christopher Plummer. While all the rest of the film is pure Spitfire, Hurricane, Buchon, CASA 2.111 and Stuka porn.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Be careful trying to learn new things from hardcore porn. It is designed to make the person watching it get off as quick as possible and rarely translates into a great experience for a couple trying to imitate it.


My ex and I would watch porn and try to recreate the poses, it became more of a joke but we had fun. Usually we'd start watching porn and end up on the floor watching with me behind her, still fun, and less of a chance of getting hurt in some crazy position


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

blackclover3 said:


> you guys old timers based on the movie list. this is considered PG13 in today's standards LOOL


OP wanted arousing movies. did not actually say PORN !


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

When in sex therapy with my wife for a sex starved marriage our ST marriage counselor gave us some "Better Sex" Sex Education videos produced by the Sinclair Institute. They were homework that we were suppose to watch together and discuss together afterwards, then discuss with the ST. They were people with different body types, no all slim, 20-year olds with perfect bodies. What turned my wife off was that all the women had their hair and nails perfectly done, and so it didn't seem real. It was porn, but consensual and people appeared happy and not exploited. The ST had been hired to advise Sinclair Institute on some aspects of the script. She have visited one filming and found the people "performing" were clearly exhibitionists who enjoyed themselves being filmed and knowing others would be sexually stimulated by watching them perform.

If you want something of a softer core variety, there appear to be a lot of "bodice ripper" period romance movies that seem to appeal to women.

Movies based on Romance novels

Best netflix romance movies (also has link to 100 best sex scenes)

My suggestion is for the two of you to treat this as a form of homework to better your relationship. Decide if the watching is to be purely entertainment and then what you want to do afterwards. Perhaps each have a pad of paper handy as you watch so you can jot down notes on things that excited you, things that horrified you, things you want to talk about. Also establish a safe word, that either partner can say and that the film will be immediately paused and not restarted until both agree or if no agreement will be canceled and something else will be watched. Before the film discuss if you want to try sexual things (positions, role-playing, etc.) that you both find interesting in the video after they have been completely discussed and boundaries established. 

You might even want to discuss role playing scenarios that you might want to try and then find videos to see if they can help you with a role-playing script after discussing the video. If you find one that really gets both of you hot, order or make some costumes and go for it.

Good luck.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Besides the ones already suggested another one if she doesn't mind the gore of some fighting scenes is Spartacus. Also, not to endorse the life style at all and if you have a strong marriage as you seem to based on your post. A couple of Playboy shows Swing and Triple Play and also Chez Wife Swap all of these are amateur actors. Best of luck!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Body Heat 1981. William Hurt and Kathleen Turner.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Body Heat 1981. William Hurt and Kathleen Turner.


I just checked.... I'm not old enough to watch that one!😋


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

The ending of Bolero, esp after Bo on horseback

Blue Lagoon

Better Than Chocolate (lesbian) 

Tame fantasies but all sensual and good cinematography 

Realm Of The Senses (haven't seen this one, friend has recommended it) 

Raise The Red Lantern 1991 - I thought this one was off color, but the two gals I was with at the opening loved it. A matter of taste I suppose.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey @mightymouse how did it go this weekend? Any luck?


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

It is shocking to me that there has not been a genre of porn that fits what you are looking for. 

But here is the thing, as stupid and unrealistic as it is..your wife seems interested. Unless she qualified it with "I had this dream......but omg porn is so gross" but she didn't. To me it is likely or highly probable she HAS watched it before, found it arousing but, the double standard prevents her from suggesting it. 

For me mainstream films with 10-20 minutes out sex vs a total of 90 minutes would not be ideal. Again she did not say "sexy movies", SHE said porn

You might just want to explore..she may enjoy things you never thought she would..


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks so much to those of you who contributed, it was very helpful!

The story is:
My wife simply forgot about it. She is one of those people who is full of new ideas but really act on any of them. But I reminded her. And she was excited. So, we arranged our "movie session" this Saturday, choosing one of those Sinclair Institute's lovers guides mentioned by Mr. Married.

Thinking about this evening made me so horny and hard! I was sure that we won't last longer than five minutes in front of the screen before getting busy with each other. But I was wrong: at first, the movie turned out to be nothing like a hot fantasy. I was a bit disappointed: overall it was nice, but some actors looked gross (one guy, for instance, had enough hair under his armpit to make a giant wig, and it was all sweaty...). So, we simply set next other, cuddling and watching, and learning about different sex techniques as if it would be a math lecture, not a passionate lovers' guide. And, oh boy, after about 20 minutes I began to doze off. We had a busy week, I felt tired, and at that point I was sure that the end of our experiment will be plain simple: two adults peacefully sleeping next to each other in one bed. But I was wrong again: when 30 minutes into the movie I suggested to go to sleep and my wife said "Okay", we gave each other a kiss. And that kiss ignited something that lasts till this day:

The kiss felt so incredibly passionate and bonding that we ended up having sex everywhere in the house except for our daughter's bedroom. We tried a few tricks we saw in the movie, and few of them felt really great for both of us. For instance, one thing we have learned is how to feel free about masturbating in front of each other, and it felt so intimate and bonding! Overall, it was an incredible and memorable experience! I love my wife so much. In the past three days we have been feeling very close, and we can't have enough of each other, and we both are working to make it a lasting change.

Thanks again for your input, dear strangers!


----------

